# Wrocław in the summer



## Powelll (Jul 11, 2008)

Damian1 said:


> So what's your point? Maybe we should put up, a lot ugly modern buildings, in Wroclaw and Gdansk, just to spite the Germans?


My point is that I'm fed up with all these praises relating to what germans did. If they hadn't destroyed part of our heritage and didn't take our freedom, we would have had even better architecture. And I don't care about germans the way you think of, I am just tired reading what they did to us, while the most important thing they did was killing our intelligence. Enough of this offtopic, if you want sth from me, try PM.
Btw. Wroclaw is deformed enough by buildings in the outskirts.

PS If you want to tell me that I'm primitive, cause I raise historical problems go on, but remember that only fool doesn't care about past/history of his country (cause it can happen again). Again - PM.


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Elvenking said:


> ^^ Although you're right about disconnecting people from their past, also destroying social ties and "programming" new socialist mentality for people, I think you miss the point about architecture. It wasn't that bad. Commieblocks are scattered all over the world, in western Europe as well, also there are very good and modern (even for today's standards) examples of socialistic modernism, in fact it wasn't much different from the western architecture. Maybe not so sophisticated and built from cheaper materials, but still not bad. Time spoiled most of these buildings, now they're grey and dirty, but I assure you they'd look very modern after proper restoration. Even ugly commieblock can be renovated so that it looks acceptable  Of course people in countries of former eastern block have hardly no idea about aesthetics, painting blocks and other modern architecture of period in ugly, trashy, colorful way (yellow/green/pink and so on :bash: ) - that's biggest problem.



You are right, communist architecture as well as various offshoots of totalitarianism(soft and hard), are alive and well, all around the world. That doesn't mean, we should accept it, not in Wroclaw, London, or Toronto.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ use PM


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

lukaszek89 said:


> ^^ use PM


Sure.....


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

The colourful centre looks very good...there are some beautiful builings!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've seen o lot of pics of Wroclaw, but I've never been there. Next time I visit central Europe, I'm definitely making the trip.


----------

